

Polish software house pays most of November salaries in Bitcoin - elpassionpl
http://blog.elpassion.com/el-passion-pays-november-salaries-bitcoin/

======
dgrabla
How do you do the accountancy in Bitcoin? Like a commodity? Can you show
numbers to the Tax office in weird currencies?

